# Power Steering Pully Removal



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

I borrowed a pulley removal tool set before taking a close look at my power steering setup. My pulley does not have a lip to grab a hold of to put pressure on the shaft.
I attached a picture of my pulley. Has anyone removed one like this before?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You may find that one you remove the nut it'll slide right off. It's probably keyed to the shaft. If it needs persuading, either tap the shaft with a hammer while supporting the pulley (LIGHTLY! you don't want to booger up the threads on the shaft) or use on old-style wide jaw puller.

Bear


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Your pulley looks to have more beef than my 65. I used a wide jaw puller and bent the heck out of my pulley getting it off. I put it back on the old pump and straightened it smooth with an adjustment tool (hammer) before mounting it on the new one. Like Bear said, I just held the pulley horizontal with my left hand, pump about 1" off the work bench, and gently tapped the shaft and it came off.


----------



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you guys for the input. I will give this a shot tonight.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

It's been a while, but I remember mine coming off pretty easy once the nut was removed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Give it a shot of PB blaster or WD 40 or penetrating oil, too. It's a keyed shaft.


----------

